# You gotta see this



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Watch the video....ultimate waterfowl rig
http://www.gibbsamphibians.com/platform/terraquad/#


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like it's all fun and games until you high center it on a rock in normal off road driving conditions and crack the hull

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Not bad other than it's 2 wheel drive.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

And also notice they didn't dare tell the price. Probably 25K.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

A quick google search says $40k. That's a lot of cash. You can score a couple UTVs and a nice duck boat for less.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If I hunted ducks... I'd probably want something like ole' Megatron. Even the hunting sucked it would still be a hell of alot of fun...

skip to 30sec mark





-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If I hunted ducks... I'd probably want something like ole' Megatron. Even the hunting sucked it would still be a hell of alot of fun...
> 
> skip to 30sec mark
> 
> ...


Not only would it be fun but it would help out with the destruction of frag.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Not only would it be fun but it would help out with the destruction of frag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yup Yup. That marsh isnt so deep that truck couldnt go about anywhere in it. Pretty remarkable project, it has a Dodge Viper V12 in it.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I want this one


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That one is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

